# I'm restoring a 1972 BMW E9 3.0 CS I bought for $600.



## agbmarshall (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,

New to bimmerfest but in to BMW's for my whole life. When I was 15 I first laid eyes on a BMW 3.0 CS and new I had to have one. It's been my background on my mac and phone for years, and have casually looked for one over the years. 11 years later, I saw a white one for the first in time in person driving past me in downtown Toronto. I didn't think much of it other than realizing it was even better in person than I thought. Little did I know I'd stumble upon a pretty beaten up one in the West end of Toronto in a mechanics parking lot. I had to go in and ask about it.

$600 later, bought my very first E9, a 1972 BMW 3.0 CS. Engine in running order out of the car. Body in decent shape other than the floor panels and the rockers. and a whole lot of work ahead of me.

I haven't found many restoration videos on the car or much about euro classic tuning, restoration, outlawing etc. Obviously I'm for sure missing some channels but since I'm a cinematographer and director by trade, I figured I'd make a youtube channel about the restoration. If you guys are interested feel free to tune in every (hopefully) Thursday. I'm just getting ready to walnut blast the body to reveal what's left.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfF8kWasqhz7PQjv6X51ww

If you have any feedback, things you'd like to see featured or anything, I'll be working with some amazing experts as I'm not qualified in any sense to restore a classic like this. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity.

Thanks!


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats!

lots of little hidden areas for rust and moisture... be thorough in your work! 

Looking forward to seeing your progress


:roundel:
Cheers!


----------



## agbmarshall (Jul 16, 2015)

Tell me about it, the more I tear apart...the more I find. For some reason it doesn't really bother me but yea...there's a LOT of work!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you haven't already, join this online forum:

http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/


----------



## agbmarshall (Jul 16, 2015)

Already a member, great group of people over there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMoody (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome! I love watching this stuff on YouTube. Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## agbmarshall (Jul 16, 2015)

Update!

Well the car has been completely stripped to its chassis and it has now started to get blasted. Goodbye rust and paint! Let's see what I have left after the fact!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJPZ3Ib1wFQ


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I've really enjoyed all the videos to date. Keep it up!


----------



## Mo Brighta (Jan 28, 2016)

agbmarshall said:


> If you have any feedback, things you'd like to see featured or anything, I'll be working with some amazing experts as I'm not qualified in any sense to restore a classic like this. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, sounds like a great project. I know you've heard the old joke - it goes about like this:
"How do you make a small fortune restoring an E9?" Answer- "Start with a Large One!"

All kidding aside, I will be happy to help with any lighting needs you might have, I've been restoring and designing safe and reliable upgrades for all kinds of BMW Lights for decades - front and rear, E3 forward to about E39, and some 2-wheelers as well. I'm also on the E9 forum (same username), I'll look for you over there.

Subscribed to your U-TUBE channel. Nice find- bet you're glad you had to 'P'.
Good Luck with this project.



Andy


----------

